# Guide to leopard gecko morphs



## Bradley

I thought i would make a guide for people with most if not all leopard gecko morphs as there seems to be so may post requesting what morph is my leo. I will be doing one morph per post so please if people cannot comment until i say its finished. Some pics will be mine but most will not they will be off the web. hopefully should have baby pics of the morphs aswell. If you have a good pic of a morph send it to me and i may include it in this guide. Thanks for looking hope this helps!


----------



## Bradley

*Aptor*

The APTOR morph is a combo morph meaning it is lots of genetic traits put together. It is a Treper Albino Patternless Orange leopard gecko. It is made of two recessive traits and two line bred traits.


----------



## Bradley

*Baldy*

Baldy is a leopard gecko which has no spotting on its head. It is most commonly seen in super hypos. It is a line bred trait.


----------



## Bradley

*Banana Blazing Blizzard*

A banana blazing blizzard is a combonation of three recessive traits. Murpheys patternless, blizzard and any one of the albino strains aswell. The eyes look like those of the albino strain it is. The picture shows a rainwater patternless version of the morph.


----------



## Bradley

*Bell albino*

The bell albino is one of three recognised albino strains. It was discovered by Mark Bell. They tend to have brown spotting on the body and some lavender. The bell albino is a recessive trait meaning to produce more bells you would have to breed two bells together.
Adult bell:








Baby Bell Albino


----------



## Bradley

*Blazing Blizzard*

The blazing blizzard is the blizzard morph mixed with one of the albino strains. Most are tremper blazzing blizzards.


----------



## Bradley

*Black hole*

The black hole leopard gecko is made up of the dominant enigma trait the co dominant mack snow trait and the recessive eclipe trait. they eyes are fully black and the body varies due to the enigma.
adult:








Baby:


----------



## Bradley

*Blizzard*

The blizzard morph is white but may have a yellow tinge to it. It is a recessive trait.


----------



## Bradley

*Bold stripe*

Bold stripe is a leopard gecko that has stripes runing down the sides of its body. It is mainly a line bred trait but some say it is an incomplete recessive.


----------



## Bradley

*Carrot Head*

The carrot head morph is line bred. A leopard gecko is carrot headed if it was born with an orange head and it has retained it throughout its life.


----------



## Bradley

*Carrot Tail*

Carrot tail is a line bred trait. A leopard gecko has a carrot tail if it has an orange tail. to be calssed as a caroot tail more than 15% of the tail has to be orange.


----------



## Bradley

*Creamsicle*

The creamsicle leopard gecko is made up of a dominant trait and an incomplete dominant. It is a Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail Crossed to a Mack snow. It is a white boddied gecko with tangerine blotches on it.


----------



## Bradley

*Diablo Blanco*

The diablo blanco is a combonation morph made up of blizzard, Tremper albino, tremper eclipse and patternless stripe. It has a white body and full red eyes.


----------



## Bradley

*Dreamsickle*

The dreamsickle leopard gecko is a combonation morph of Enigma, RAPTOR and Mack Snow.


----------



## Bradley

*Eclipse*

Eclipse is a recessive trait. A leopard gecko is eclipse if it's eyes are fully one colour. A standered eclipse usually has a whie nose and feet.


----------



## Bradley

*Ember*

The ember leopard gecko morph is Murphey Patternless and RAPTOR put together. The gecko has a yellow body and red eyes


----------



## Bradley

*Enigma*

The enigma morph is dominant and patterning varies alot. Enigmas usually have spotting on their head.


----------



## eddygecko

Here let me save you some time:
Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## Bradley

*Giants*

Giants can come into any morph. A giant gecko is a gecko that weighs a certain weight (70g) before reaching an adult. You can also get super giant which are over (110G) by a year old. It is thought giant is an incomplete dominant. Giant is the heterozygous form and super giant is the homozygous form.
If anyone has a pictre of a giant on scales please send it to me as no picture i have found has shown just how big they are.


----------



## Bradley

*High Yellow*

If you are into leopard geckos you would most probaly seen a high yellow before. They have reduced patterning but are a brighter yellow which gives them their name.


----------



## Bradley

*Hypo*

The hypo morph is codominant and and has reduced spotting. It only has spots in bands not all over its body. Some say for a leopard gecko to be hypo it needs to have 10 spots or less on it's body.


----------



## Bradley

im going to make another of these as this one has a few mistakes and is a bit all over the place so comment and tell me things i could do better and if you have some pics i can use then great.


----------



## MrMike

As I said in my pm, plan this out before posting. Get all the info you need, do a draft copy and review it. Alphabetical order will help  Try to keep as much in one post as possible.
Credit photos which aren't your own as well 
Oh, and hypo is wrong  It looks to be dominant, and restricts spotting to the banded areas. Number of spots is not a defining factor.


----------

